# My 2010 Gardens



## smoke farmer (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in the Tulsa Oklahoma area and grow a garden every year.After finding this site recently I thought it would be neat to do a progress of my garden this year updating with Q/Views periodically.

Here is my 3x8 raised garden with early yellow onoins from bulbs,radish's and Wala Wala onions from sets.


This is my 24x27 garden it is partially planted with bush beans,romano beans, peas and sweet corn so far.


And this is my 7x50 garden with just cabbage so far.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice looking gardens. My old man is huge into gardening as well.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice looking garden, do you grow any peppers or maters?
Still waiting for my lettuce and onion sets to sprout.


----------



## smoke farmer (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea just a little early to get them planted.

Tomorrow I will be planting potatoes,carrots and more onions and radish's.
Going strickley by the Farmers Almanac this year.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 31, 2010)

nice job....love fresh food!


----------



## smoke farmer (May 17, 2010)

Up date on my garden...These are my potatoes,when I planted them I planted part of them whole and the other part was cut,the whole taters came up earlier and have grown better.


3 hills of cucumbers grandaughters green beans and grandsons tomatos


Green beans,italian green beans,bell peppers,banana peppers and okra


The Sweet Corn Patch


Sweet Potatoes Anaheim Pepper and Red Bell Peppers


Green onions, Cabbage,Jalpenos,Yellow Squash,Carrotts,Radishs.Wala Wala Onions,Sweet Potatoes,Tomatos,Zucchini Squash and Garlic


View from the other end


----------



## meateater (May 17, 2010)

I wish I had land to grow me some crops. Nice garden.


----------



## smoke farmer (May 26, 2010)

Guess what is for dinner tonight ???


----------



## smoke farmer (May 26, 2010)

And man was it ever good,green beans and potatoes boiled cabbage and some chicken breast cooked on the gasser with Jeff's Rub and Sauce,boy I love this time of year.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 16, 2010)

Picked 12 differnt vegtables from the garden this morning.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 22, 2010)

Todays pick from my 2010 gardens

Banana PeppersCayenne Peppers,Greenbeans,Cukes,Better Boy,Roma and Cherrie tomatos,







Sweet Corn and some of the onions







The rest of the Onions







And some Dill


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow what an awesome thread lots of good eating in those gardens!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks pineywoods,I am canning every thing I can this year and try to stay away from store bought as much as possible.Got the corn in the canner now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2010)

Now that farm is quite impressive. I could only wish that one day I can grow that much veggis. Maybe next year it might just happen with all my good friends here helping me.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Mark,I'm not on a farm just in a nice quit subdivision on 1&1/4 acres.I did grow up on a farm.Still got to have my fresh veggies.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jul 9, 2010)

UPDATE 7/9/10

Updating some of our pickings from the 2010 garden,it has been a real good year getting a lot of veggies put up for winter.


----------



## placebo (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice garden there! What kind of green beans are those? I have some Kentucky Blue Pole beans growing and while I have plenty of blossoms I've yet to get any beans. I have thre diferent types of tomatoes growing, Early Girl, Hierloom Beefsteak, and Cherokee Purple. All three have tomatoes on them, just none ripe yet. Also have Corn, Japs, Habanero's, Cilantro/Coriander, Yellow Squash, Cucumbers, Lemon Cucumbers, Rosemary, Strawberries, Cantalope, Onions, and Chives.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Placebo,

 My green beans this year was early contender bush beans and a Itailian beans the name excapes me on those.The Itailan beans out produced the bush beans 2 to 1and are just as flavorable.

 Sounds like you have a great garden as well,love the fresh veggies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow Farmer!

Seems like a full time job keeping up with that garden & canning !

Thanks for the View,

Bear


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

I enjoyed viewing the rewards your garden produced. Great looking stuff!!


----------



## smoke farmer (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys I enjoy the growing and canning well and the eating also.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 22, 2010)

Great looking garden! It's alot of hard work, but the reward is priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smoke farmer (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's todays pickings from the 2010 Garden

Okra,Cayenne Peppers,Tie Dye Tomatoes,Sweet 100 Tomatoes,Romas,Better Boy Tomatoes,Banana Peppers and Jalapeno Peppers.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 6, 2010)

That is just gorgeous! Are you canning stuff? You're tomatoes look wonderful. I tried to go completely organic with mine and got about half what I usually do so no canning of the tomatoes unless I buy some. Great job on the garden, wow!!!!


----------



## smoke farmer (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Squirrel,

Yes I have been canning every thing this year,

Rotel,Juice,Pepper Relish,Raw Tomatoes,Salsa,Sauce and Stewed Tomatoes.

Also have canned Green Beans,Carrots,Corn,Potato's,and a variety of Pickles this summer.


----------



## stubborn (Sep 13, 2010)

You might be my new  best friend...

How do you keep the $%!!#? bermuda weeds out of your garden?

How about ear worm on the corn?  My only attempts at gardening in Broken Arrow taught me to plan on the top 1/4 of the ear for the worms, and we got the rest.

About how much time do you spend a day in your garden?

And many more questions to come if you're game...  I never really paid attention to Dad's gardening when I was growing up.  Never thought I would be interested.

I have started and abandoned my garden the last couple years due to work/family issues, weeds, stress, and laziness.  I am determined to get a couple raised beds in this  fall, probably 3 X 12.  I hope to dig up the railroad ties around my old garden area, spray it with Roundup or some such, till it up and then let the bermuda fill it in.  I just tried to do too much for the time I was willing to spend on it.  Things have settled down around home, and maybe I've growed up enough to stick with it.


----------



## smoke farmer (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the last of my 2010 garden.Pulled up all my pepper plants and got them canned,just mixed them all together in the jars.

Thanks for looking at my garden adventure for this year.Time to enjoy all the fruits of my labor and get prepared for the 2011 garden.

Red and Green Bell Peppers,Cayenne,Jalapeno and Sweet Bannana Peppers


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2010)

looks good...........now is the time for gardens to start up here.


----------

